# Programming Track Hookup



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I've got a Digitrax PR3 now, which I have used to update the firmware on my DT402D. I do not have it hooked up to the layout yet. Question is, when it's finally hooked up to the Loconet, which programming track output should I hook up to my programming track - the one from the DCS100 or the one from the PR3?

If it's the one from the PR3, can I still change CVs from my throttle?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can hook it up to the command station as long as your not programing sounds, if you are then you have to hook it up to the PR3 ports.
Why would you want to program from the throttle, you haven't played with the JMRI yet have you? When you program from JMRI you will never go back!!!!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> You can hook it up to the command station as long as your not programing sounds, if you are then you have to hook it up to the PR3 ports.
> Why would you want to program from the throttle, you haven't played with the JMRI yet have you? When you program from JMRI you will never go back!!!!


But it's either one _OR_ the other right? I just want to be clear, either the PR3 _OR_ the DCS100. Yes I do want to use JMRI, but once I'm using JMRI, the throttle can't be used for any programming right?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes either one or the other! Unless you want to program in stereo.:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Honestly never tried to program with the throttle once I started using JMRI, But I don't see why you couldn't, it's not like JMRI breaks it?
Download engine driver to your smart phone and really confuse people on how your running your trains!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I think the programming track on the PR3 can only be used from the PR3 and a computer. So you can, in theory, run both the command station programming track and the PR3 programming track, just not hooked together. The throttle would run the prog track from the CS and the computer would run the prog track from the PR3. Or at least I think this is how it works.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> I think the programming track on the PR3 can only be used from the PR3 and a computer. So you can, in theory, run both the command station programming track and the PR3 programming track, just not hooked together. The throttle would run the prog track from the CS and the computer would run the prog track from the PR3. Or at least I think this is how it works.


 Aha, that's what I was getting at understanding. Can someone else confirm this?

Thanks.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

cabledawg said:


> I think the programming track on the PR3 can only be used from the PR3 and a computer. So you can, in theory, run both the command station programming track and the PR3 programming track, just not hooked together. The throttle would run the prog track from the CS and the computer would run the prog track from the PR3. Or at least I think this is how it works.


i'm under same impression as well. on top of that AFAIK only the sound loader software can operate those tracks. +1 on sticking to the programming track connector of your command station.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

2 programing tracks  GEZZZ I'm not even that hard core!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> 2 programing tracks  GEZZZ I'm not even that hard core!


Dude - I'm gonna be programming 2 engines at once and after I install another loconet panel I'll be running the train with the other hand!

No really, I'm just trying to understand the architecture of this stuff better, that's why Ii ask questions like this. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I personally use a Locobuffer so I am only able to go off what I have read about the PR3. With the PR3 you should be able to use the programing tracks just like normal through the computer but you will not be able to set sounds. If you use the leads off the PR3 you will be able to do sounds and other decoder settings. You MUST use digitrax's sound loader software to load sounds and JMRI must be off when you are doing this. JMRI can be used to load any other setting on your decoder.

Massey


----------

